# Has anyone gone on to have a BFP after an early Hcg of less than 5?



## annan1975 (May 10, 2011)

Hi, had a beta Hcg of 0.1 8dp5dt and have been told that this cycle is likely to prove unsuccessful.  Just wondered if anyone has any experience of late implantation as this is my only hope.


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi annan

Sorry to read this, im slightly concerned re this myself.  Ive been told for the last 2 days that im "viable for pregnancy" but that doesnt answer my concerns !!!

Im sorry i cant help answer this, ive been googling all day myself, and keep finding contradicting information from UK sites to USA sites.

Fingers and toes crossed for both of us

xx


----------



## annan1975 (May 10, 2011)

Hi nickym, I'm a Dr F patient too!  The nurse who gave me the result actually tried to tell me that the result was good, but having read a thing or two beforehand, i knew it wasn't true.  We're off to discuss our options with Dr F tonight, but the odds aren't good for 6 day snow babies.  Can't wait to give up on the meds as the side effects are cruely similar to the symptoms of early pregnancy.   that you get your BFP, look forward to seeing that post.


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi, hope your appointment goes well tonight. Please do let me know how you get on.
x


----------



## annan1975 (May 10, 2011)

Hi Nicky - how are you, hope your Hcg levels are rising nicely.  I got my official   today  .


----------

